
Create about:fox page with interactive fox - Kye
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1599624
======
Kye
There aren't enough cute, silly things in software.

~~~
jan6
even less cute, horrifying things ;)

~~~
Kye
Firefox would only be improved by having a werewolf boyfriend.

